# Porsche 997 Turbo Basalt Black Crystal Rock.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well i had my mates porky for the weekend. Car was fantastic and the best colour in my opinion Basalt black. The car had been specced with black leather and yellow stitching with yellow guages and yellow seat belts to compliment the yellow ceramic brakes he specced.

Wow does this beast fly 

Anyway the Porky





































Lower half of the car sprayed with citrus degreaser including arches and undercarriage.



















Wheels then doused in p21s wheel cleaner and worked in










cleaned with various brushes










and callipers





































Car then washed with swissvax car bath and zymooooooool sponge



















Car then sprayed off










and clayed with Dodo Juice Born to be slippy and sonus green clay bar



















and all glass and headlights










car then fully rewashed and sprayed with Last touch and dryed with Aquatouch. I would have used my supernatural drying towel but it was in the wash.










Car was then inspected for imperfections of which there were none apart from a sticky bit hanging out of the tyre sticker which drove me mad and i couldnt get off.

Car measured up lowest point










and highest point










The car was then taped up and visible swirls were very very small.

Decided to try simply fx2 pad and 80349 which removed minor swirls




























and then went over with ultrafina and 3m waffle. Must admit i did notice only a massive difference on the flake.



















Next the whole car was cleaned and oiled up nicely with hd-cleanse such a great product on black metallics.



















and wiped off instantly










leaves a beautiful finish with oily features and a real wetness



















Wax woped on today Crystal Rock to compliment the car










I decided to have some fun with the car so i decided to hand wax today , i havent hand waxed in ages so fancied a play



















Everybody hand waxes differently but i like the herringbone approach simply because i know every section of the panel has atleast been covered 2 to 3 times with the action and design of the wax on the panel. It ensures even coverage for me but is time consuming. It does knacker me out though..

Wheels also waxed inside and out but by pad as i didnt want to gash my hands open with the discs and disc surrounds










callipers also done










arches done with Adams undercarriage spray










Glass cleaned with megs glass clean










Exhaust autosoled and underside after the detail Adamsed aswell.

Wax left for about 20 minutes and buffed off including wheels and callipers , door shuts , under bonnet , boot etc










All rubber seals and vinyl , plastic treated to Aerospace 303 uv protection and feed










Nice £300 optional extra lit up logo :lol:










Engine bay also waxed and treated




























Interior cleaned out and treated to Zymoooooool Treat and Vinyl




























Now this always goes dark but drys back to a nice finish , engine run for 10 minutes with heaters on and lamps to warm interior to open pores of leather



















Then left and buffed up when soaked in.



















Everything recleaned and checked.




























Car then zaino z8,ed










and buffed off










Final Results


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

as always fantastic work Marc


----------



## Clio1.4s (Sep 20, 2008)

Great job and a great car:thumb:


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

fantasic mate! 

like the yellow highlights just enough...


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

A fantastic car like that deserves that sort of attention. Wicked.


----------



## J9NY X (Jan 23, 2009)

amazing car and work!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job Marc :thumb:

Mario


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Lovely work old man 

Car looks perfect.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great results Mark :thumb:

Love the touches of the interior, just breaks up the black.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Stunning car and work, how long do you leave Cystal rock on for before buffing off?:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely motor, looks real nice Marc 

Baz


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

No messing about there Marc, brilliant stuff!

Thanks for posting - I enjoyed that


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work mate on an equally lovely Porka.:thumb:

Must just be me that gets the Porsches from hell to work on.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Deanvtec said:


> Stunning car and work, how long do you leave Cystal rock on for before buffing off?:thumb:


To be honest i would say minimum of 12 to 15 minutes but ive left for 5 hours before and it wiped straight off. Its a real shame that this wax costs so much because forgetting the finish its the ease of use that makes me want to use it all the time , its effortless.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Awesome job!!! :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job - looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Now that is car porn!!!!! :argie:

Looks truly fantastic mate, smile on your pictures though, lol.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful Marc, is it wrong to like the wheels / Interior the most?:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice Marc - and a great car


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Amazing job! Love the lit up logo.


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Great work. Your mate is one lucky git!!


----------



## joe (Jan 2, 2006)

Jeez! 

That looks bloody awesome! 

Great finish! Truly great finish! 

How did you get that effect with the Swisswax? Herringbone application? Anymore info on that?

Top Job!


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

pure sex mate, awsome work and i love the 997 turbos.....i took my car in for a service and they guy i was speaking to whilst waiting was just picking up an 09 plate in white.......let me have a look at it, so so so nice. Great job


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

as always Marc, a proper "detail"


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

wow stunning


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Amazing......:wave:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great work awsome car!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah average job on an average car (not jealous or anything:lol

:thumb:


----------



## RYN (Oct 3, 2008)

Great job on an awesome car! Love the final result. :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Stunning mate - Cracking work:thumb:

But why the long face in the picture Tired maybe


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

marc nice work as always


----------



## BNR32 (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing !
I enjoy these threads


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

:doublesho:thumb: amazing.
inspiring
marlon san diego


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Fook me, :argie: It doesn't get much better than an 09 997 Turbo!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

that looks great. bet it flies!!!!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Some car...Yellows an interesting choice!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great work Marc on a very nice Porky............:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats very nice work there Marc, stunning finish.

Is that a special vacuum attachment you have? Looks smaller than usual.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Amazing shine! :thumb:


----------



## dosh (May 26, 2006)

stunning work on a fantastic car:thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Cracking looking porsche there.

Good job buddy.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

You really do separate yourself from the rest Marc, outstanding work as expected!!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Mark:thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Beautiful work Marc!!!!!*


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice work mark


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb job with a cracking finish


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

looks fantastic, great job.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb as always Marc :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

superb job on an awesome car.Nice way 2 spend nearly 100 grand.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Marc :thumb:












.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great car and an excellent job. Looks beautiful:thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

I love this thread...very fantastic ....


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Great work on a stunning motor mark! The yellow and black are just right imo. Is the Adams gear like Megs All Season Dressing? Also when you used the HD Cleanse did you just do small sections and buff as you went or did you do full panels? I found it hard to remove when i used mine and i did areas half the size of a door approx. I like the final result 1st photo, it reminds me of Spender. Thats not meant in a bad way mind 
Again great work mate

Phil


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Adams to me is fantastic at createng a barrier. I use it on the vxr and like to think that after a jetwashing my white arches are always white , they ararely stain up. I have not used megs so cant comment but would presume its similar.
Hd cleanse was small section at a time , on and off , it does not like heat or time and is the best product in the world visually and worst application wise on and off.
I agree about the yellow and black he had the ceramics done the same and the stitching to match , love this car...


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> Adams to me is fantastic at createng a barrier. I use it on the vxr and like to think that after a jetwashing my white arches are always white , they ararely stain up. I have not used megs so cant comment but would presume its similar.
> Hd cleanse was small section at a time , on and off , it does not like heat or time and is the best product in the world visually and worst application wise on and off.
> I agree about the yellow and black he had the ceramics done the same and the stitching to match , love this car...


Cool, the All Season Dressing is a trim dressing that can be sprayed on and some use it on arch plastics. Thanks for the tips, Phil


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely car. Lovely detail. Always enjoy your threads.


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Stunning car, stunning job...Well done indeed :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

stunning


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

beautiful finish and a gorgeous car


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

awsome work mate, stunning car also. top job


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Love it :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Niiice! As good as new


----------



## Al the Val (Aug 17, 2009)

Top job fella, that car looks sick!


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Love it. After shots are awesome.

Liking the colour combo too, black and yellow are great :thumb:


----------



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job Marc !

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work fella


----------



## Sebony (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome!

I just have one question, why are you using Z-8 over Crystal Rock? You prefer the Zaino finish, or it helps to improve the Swissvax finish?
Thanks!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work mate looks stunning


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

great work mate, that's a stunning car.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow the results speak for itself but you used a sponge how do you get away with using that I was always told a sponge collects and traps the dirt and produces scratches


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

good job


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

Love the car - and the work. One word to describe them both - SUPER!!!!


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Absolutely awesome car....and work :thumb:


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice job mate... But how come your not rocking the ed hardy t shirts any more whilst detailing


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

Marc, you look a little green in one of the last photos, that'll be the ice bar then.:doublesho

Great finish as always and niceeeeeee car.
Phil


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

What a beautiful motor car ...............top work Mark


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

top job fella,i fancy a 997 myself one day,we can all dream eh


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

Fantastic work there fella


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome work , the final shots are ...just perfect....love the wheel pic and some of the weird angles.....great place to take pics also


----------

